# Hello!



## meghd (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm a long time lurker who finally registered an account! 

I'm a recent college graduate living in Connecticut trying to put together a career in theatrical light design/electrics. I've always found this forum helpful in finding answers to just about everything, and I look forward to being more active in the CB community!


----------



## Van (Jul 9, 2011)

Welcome Aboard! Thanks for Registering!


----------

